# Deep Fried Scallops



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I wrap bacon around the scallops, put a tooth pick through to hold it on. Put them in a French Fry basket and drop them in. When the bacon is brown they are done. The oil is about 350 or sizzles when a drop of water is put in. Careful with that though.
I use a turkey fryer set up with a cast iron pot on top of the propane burner. I use the same set up for my Calamari. but that's another recipe.
I was cooking them on the grill, but they made a mess of the grill. My friend told me about deep frying them.
Always use care when using hot oil. No kids, Just the right amount of oil and temp not to high. What I did, when the pot was new, was fill it with water with the basket in it. Take the basket out and mark the pot. Dump the water out, dry the pot then fill to mark with oil. That way you know there is not to much oil. Now the pot has a permanent mark on it from use.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

no breading? just use the bacon around them? i've been thinking about trying them on the grill, just haven't yet.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

No breading, just bacon. To save clean up you can put tin foil down on the grill. When the bacon is done so are the scallops.


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

If you want a great change ,,, bread them in Cheese Ritz cracker crumbs 
makes a great taste deep fried.


----------



## dholiday (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello dogbone. That sounds like a must try for me. Frankly, I haven't had the chance to grab some in 2010. :smack-head:


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

We do it on vaca in Maryland. We get our own clams, flounder, crabs, buy shrimp and scallops right off the boat. Do it once a week, the two weeks we're there for.


----------



## christinawhite099 (Jun 11, 2011)

*caravan parks*

No breading? use the bacon around them........
========


----------



## dhutchinson (Sep 5, 2011)

YUM!! The cheese Ritz crackers sound wonderful - I know when we were in Maine, they did Lazy Man Lobster in Ritz cracker crumbs and it was just mouth-watering.

I'll have to give this a try.


----------

